# Modificar Soldador para conectarlo a 12v



## Andresgne (May 17, 2008)

Buenos días fanáticos de la electro.
Quisiera saber si alguien tiene alguna idea de adaptar un soldador de 20w
para usarlo con la batería del auto y que en lo posible no se derrita.

Muchas Gracias.


----------



## armandolopezmx (May 18, 2008)

creo que es mas facil hacer un inversor de esos que se hacen con un transformador de 9 volts de salida  y salida a 110 ó 220,  (claro que lo tienes que conectar en forma inversa,   y dos transistores, etc.  y de ahi conectas el cautin.  

saludos.


----------



## zopilote (May 18, 2008)

modificar un cautin de AC sin gastar el presupuesto de un cautil de 12V, solo reemplaza el calefactor de micron (220V o 110VC) por uno de 12 VDC.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 18, 2008)

¿ Y por que no te compras directamente un soldador de 12V ?




> MCP-12 SOLDADOR GOOT 12V 12W PUNTA CERAM	$111.513
> MI-6	 SOLDADOR 12V 6W GOOT	                        $72.017



Seguramente habra mas economicos en otras marcas.


----------



## JV (May 18, 2008)

En efecto Fogonazo, hace poco compre uno de 12V 30W por $26, no recuerdo la marca, no era conocida pero tampoco era "china".


Saludos..


----------



## pepechip (May 18, 2008)

Ya puestos a comprar, mejor uno de butano.


----------



## Andresgne (May 18, 2008)

Hola armandolopezmx, Me dijeron que usando un inversor en el auto, la batería es cuestión de segundos. Es cierto eso?
Gracias por tu consejo


----------



## armandolopezmx (May 19, 2008)

Andresgne dijo:
			
		

> Hola armandolopezmx, Me dijeron que usando un inversor en el auto, la batería es cuestión de segundos. Es cierto eso?
> Gracias por tu consejo





te refieres a que en cuestion de segundos se descarga la bateria?

no lo creo,   no vas a consumir mas de 100 watts.


checa este inversor
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/auto/220v100w/index.htm
suerte.


----------



## Andresgne (May 19, 2008)

Gracias armandolopezmx por el dato voy a ver si lo puedo hacer bien y ponerlo a funcionar si que pase "Nada" raro

Muchas Gracias a todos por su ayuda.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 22, 2008)

lo mejor es conectarlo a 220v con baja corriente y listo.

yo tengo uno de 100 watts y funciona de maravillas, no quiero imaginar cuantos amperes consumiria a 12 volts, y sin mencionar el cable gruesisimo que deberia utilizar.



saludos.


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 23, 2008)

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> lo mejor es conectarlo a 220v con baja corriente y listo.
> yo tengo uno de 100 watts y funciona de maravillas, no quiero imaginar cuantos amperes consumiria a 12 volts, y sin mencionar el cable gruesisimo que deberia utilizar.



En 12V te consume 8,33A... no hace falta que te imagines cuantos amperes son!para es la Ley de ohm...y esos 8 amperes no son nada  
no se a que te referis con "lo mejor es conectarlo a 220v con baja corriente y listo"... estamos hablando de usar 12V y la potencia consumida con o sin inversor ES LA MISMA (un poco mas con inversor por el tema de la eficiencia).


----------

